# Big Foot Scroll Saw Lift Arm



## DavidBethune

It's called the *Click-N-Lock* and it's available at this link: BigFoot Products

*NO THUMBSCREWS *

"ONE FINGER to Lift and Lock the arm" & "ONE FINGER to release it"

Unlike the *EZ-Lift* Alternative there are:
*"NO Heavy Metal Bars"* and *"NO Springs to Adjust"*

Just replace your two existing bolts with the supplied new ones… That's it.. Your Done.

*Lift the Arm and it Locks… One FINGER Release.*

Here's the Video:


----------



## Bogeyguy

And the price is right. Not like some of the things you see here.


----------



## DavidBethune

Comparisons
---------
The Click-N-Lock

LifeTime Warranty
5 Minute Installation
Just replace 2 Bolts
Self Locking Lift Arm
Lightweight Laser-Cut Acrylic

The EZ-Lift

No Warranty
1 Hour+ Installation
Holes to Drill
Springs to Adjust
Heavy Metal Bar

The Lifter

No Warranty
1 Hour+ installation
Heavy Metal Bar & Parts
You actually have to Cut Your Machine Shroud*
(This could VOID your Dewalt Scrollsaw Warranty)


----------



## rance

I saw "The Lifter" posted by Steve Good the other day. Just from the looks of these, it looks more robust, but I'm sure David's unit would work too.


----------



## FrankWarrenSr

Yes the price is right for this item. I have purchased a lot of things for my shop but this is one of the best items that I have bought. It does what it said it would and I dont know how I could have gone so long without one. It sure makes my scroll saw work a 100% better.. Thanks to Big Foot


----------



## DavidBethune

Yes Rance… In Steve's defense I'm sure he did not realize "The Lifter" could void your Scroll Saw Warranty


----------



## FFscroller

My saw is over 1 yr old so no Warranty problem for me. I wouldn't think cutting a little piece of non-functional plastic would affect the warranty. Anyway that's just my opinion. When Steve said the Lifter is the best I checked it out and ended up buying one. All I can say is I LOVE IT.


----------



## DavidBethune

FFscroller *A BRAND NEW Member* on here… he posted 2 comments and both trying to promote
a warranty voiding product??? hmmm and his motive is..

With 100's of *Click-N-Locks* in use *WORLDWIDE* along with 
the Woodworking Magazine and user Reviews posted GLOBALLY speak for themselves.
BigFoot Products Canada

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## FFscroller

David, I'm sorry but I don't get your comment? I did some research, found a product that I liked (The Lifter), bought it and am very happy with it. Motive?? My only motive was to get what I thought would be the best product for me.

It seems to me there are a number of products out there and no one product is going to appeal to everyone. I noticed that some people drive Fords and some drive Chevys…and they both seem to get where they're going.

You mentioned promoting a warranty voiding product. You may have missed the part where I stated that my saw is over 1 yr old so I don't have a warranty issue. If someone has a new saw, still under warranty, and they're concerned that the Lifter might void the warranty, then don't buy it. I didn't think it was a big deal to trim off a little piece of plastic, but as I also said that's just my opinion. Folks need to consider all the issues and make the decision that's best for them.

I'm sure you're proud of your product, as well you should, but you might want to back off a little because you're coming across like sour grapes.


----------



## DavidBethune

FFscroller 
1st off: You signed up on this site… YESTERDAY
then you posted your promotion here where a customer did a review
of our product…
NEXT you went here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60970
and did the same thing again.

Now you've replied again above…

So now in TOTAL, since you've signed up you have done NOTHING but make 3 posts
all about your promotion..
http://lumberjocks.com/FFscroller

It's pretty obvious why you signed up.. you are a spammer!
Case closed.


----------



## FFscroller

David,

I won't be responding to any more of your posts because it's getting pretty ridiculous and a waste of time. I'll just say that my posts have been pretty clear in stating my opinions. And I emphasize they're just my opinions. I thought that anyone could go on a forum and put forth their opinion. But I guess you don't believe that. And I don't understand why you would feel this way? Unless maybe you're afraid of your competition?

Anyway it's pretty clear that you really like your product and I'd be surprised if you didn't. However it's also clear that you don't want anyone to like someone else's product. If you sell a lot of your product and make a boatload of money, I'm glad for you. Just please don't put out a bunch of crap accusing someone of having "motives" and being a "spammer". It's being petty and should be above a responsible business man.

This is the only forum I've ever posted on so far and I'm wondering if maybe it's a bad idea. I like to read other peoples opinions about their experiences with tools and woodworking and I just wanted to share my experience with the lifter. But for me to post a legitimate opinion and then be attacked because of it…..just doesn't seem to be in the spirit of people sharing information.

So having said my piece, I'll take the high ground and wish you a Happy Holiday season and good luck with your product.


----------



## DavidBethune

Frank (aka FFscroller,)
I'm glad to hear that you won't be posting anymore spam.


----------



## jerrells

Personally, I think and hope that both side *STOP*. You have stated your opinions and they differ - OK. We all like different things and for different reasons. I do not think it is SPAM to post a different opinion - in my opinion. Perhaps he posted on the wrong forum but OK. GUYS remember, Santa is watching who is naughty or nice


----------



## DavidBethune

I have to agree with you Jerrels.
It would not be spam if he posted in a different forum instead of on top of a review.

Hopefully now he keeps his word and moves on..

If he wants to talk about how good his product is.. let him post his own review

I also had a chat with Santa and He agreed with me.. so Ho Ho Ho! Merry Christmas!


----------



## FFscroller

Jerrells, Thank you for stepping in as a referee. I would like to ask your advice. I see you mentioned that I might have posted in the wrong forum. Is there some other forum that I should have made my comment? And if I wanted to comment on something in this thread how would I link back to it? I've never seen that done but I may be missing something.

Also, for the record, it was mentioned that I was trying to promote my product. I don't have a product, I was just commenting on a product that I purchased.

Please bear with me as this is the first time I've posted a comment in a forum. I just noticed that this thread is under the tab REVIEWS. And I see another tab called FORUMS. Is there something different about the REVIEWS section as far as the commenting rules? I've noticed that other folks seem to comment on pretty much anything in any thread without going through what I've just experienced.

So I'm a little confused about how this posting/commenting procedure is supposed to work.

I apologize to yourself and the other members in advance if I have violated some rules that I was not aware of.

I would appreciate any thoughts you might have.

Thanks
Fred Farmer (ffscroller)


----------

